# TP-Link TL-WR941ND als WLAN Verstärker nutzen.



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (7. August 2012)

*TP-Link TL-WR941ND als WLAN Verstärker nutzen.*

Moin
ich habe mir ein TP-Link TL-WR941ND  zugelegt um das signal meiner Fritzbox zu Verstärken.
In Meiner Wohnung habe ich auf der Linekn seite die Frotzbox, auf der rechten seite ungefair 15-20 meter weiter Den Router von TP-Link mit einem Lankabel Verbunden.
Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich bei dem Router von TP Link die Einstellungen so einstellen kann das der 2. Router nur als (verstärker) Arbeitet, habe nemlich durch den 2. Router ein 2. Wlan netz Geöffnet.

Freue mich auf eure antworten 


LG


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2012)

Probiere mal, gleiche SSID und Passwort einzustellen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (7. August 2012)

*AW: TP-Link TL-WR941ND als WLAN Verstärker nutzen.*

Habe ich.
Er zeit mir zwar jetzt nur EIN WLAN an aber es zeigt sich keine Verbesserung.


----------



## Radie (8. August 2012)

*AW: TP-Link TL-WR941ND als WLAN Verstärker nutzen.*

Das ist bei TP-Link(zumindest ging es mir so) ein Glücksspiel,schau mal welche Version du hast und dann stur nach der Anleitung gehen. Also mit Reset und dann im Menü die Einstellung (Haken ) bei Router/ Accesspoint usw,ändern. Ich weiss nicht,wie es bei dir ist,auf jeden Fall kam ich nur einmal in das Menü rein und zwar bei der Installation. Also kann ich jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern. Deswegen,die Einstellungen der Reihe nach gleich vornehmen.
TL-WR941ND - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Ich hoffe,du kommst damit weiter.
Gruss Radie


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (8. August 2012)

*AW: TP-Link TL-WR941ND als WLAN Verstärker nutzen.*

Hey

Ne Das hilft mir leider nicht wirklich weiter 
habe mal nachgegoogelt habe zwar nach ner zeit was gefunden. 
ich soll den 2. routr die gleiche ip geben wie dem 1. Router und DHC..........  ausschalten weiß gerade nicht wie es heißt.
beiden den Gleichen namen geben und Gleiches PW
dann (soll) es klappen hatt es baber leider nicht :/


----------

